# Rider to horse size.



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Depends on how long your torso is. I'm 5'1" with a really long torso and I just barely fit the 13.2 pony I lease, weight wise I'm no problem, but I just look award. 14.1-15.2 works good for me, I can't have a horse with a big barrel though, because my legs are too short. It depends on your body shape


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a short torso, with short legs. I'm just short and stocky haha.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds about perfect! You are a lightweight so really anything above 13 hh would be fine, but 14.1-15.1 sounds ideal for your height


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks, unfortunately I have to put my mare down that I've had for 9 years. I've been looking for a new horse for awhile now but it feels like its too soon to look but then again this is an offer I can't pass up. It's not often that you find a Fjord in NY.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Eeeek! A fjord! even better, they are built like tanks and can carry big riders, but their shortness makes them good for the short ones too.

We need piccies!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Well at least you're proportioned! When I'm sitting down I'm the same height as my friend who is 5'11", then when we stand up she just keeps going!

Oh I want a Fjord so bad! I'm so jealous!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm waiting for the owner to email me back, then I will post pics. I hope this isn't too good to be true. I want so badly to get one, they are one of my dream horses. Located only 20 minutes away. 

Haha yeah but I'm short and stocky so I have a big "top area" and it gets too much attention. D;


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Aaah a fjord! I can't wait to see! -bounce-


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your mare. But I agree - a Fjord would be perfect for you. And perfect eye candy for us. And I hear you on the upper area getting too much attention LOL.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha i'm glad someone feels my pain.

Thanks everyone. I'm calling the vets today, is it too soon to look?


----------

